# Anyone remember submarine cutaway model?



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

This has been bugging me. I remember (circa 1970) doing a cutaway version of a submarine - probably the Nautalis. One half of the hull could be removed to expose the interior complete with torpedos and crewmen. It even had raised detail on the inside of the hull for electrical and steam piping etc. It was probably a Revell or Monogram but I have been unable to locate it anywhere. Ring any bells? (Apologies if this is posted on the wrong forum but there seems to be a plethera of modeling savants here.)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

louspal said:


> This has been bugging me. I remember (circa 1970) doing a cutaway version of a submarine - probably the Nautalis. One half of the hull could be removed to expose the interior complete with torpedos and crewmen. It even had raised detail on the inside of the hull for electrical and steam piping etc. It was probably a Revell or Monogram but I have been unable to locate it anywhere. Ring any bells? (Apologies if this is posted on the wrong forum but there seems to be a plethera of modeling savants here.)


There are several of these... Revell and Renwal both made models of the George Washington class sub back in the 60s. The Renwal kit was 1/200 scale and larger. It also had figures. Renwal's kit had a hinged side that dropped down. Revell's kit originally had a solid hull that opened, but at some point the mold was altered to have cut away holes and no hinge or removable side. Despite Renwal selling their kit as the Andrew Jackson, it was a Geo Washington class ship.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Been a LONG time.........


Renwal _Ethan Allen_ and (if memory serves me correctly) _Thomas Jefferson_. The _Ethan Allen_ had a colored swing piece, while the _Thomas Jefferson_ was clear.

And there was a spring loaded Polaris missile to shoot from the tube!

Renwal manufactured some fun models!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Knew I came to the right place! You are correct sir, I now remember the shooting torpedo! Now... does anyone have a picture? (Pushing it, I know)
Thanks Ace!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

louspal said:


> Knew I came to the right place! You are correct sir, I now remember the shooting torpedo! Now... does anyone have a picture? (Pushing it, I know)
> Thanks Ace!


I had to reach back........................a serious blast from the past.....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I had a couple of them I bought back in the '70s and '80s, the first was the George Washington and I thank the second was the Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

http://modelingmadness.com/reviews/misc/ships/klebergw.htm


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

That's the one SoloG. I actually found a few on Ebay that I am watching. Thanks all. The see-thru one is in green transparent plastic!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

They were all the same kit weren't they? Reissued by Revell and Renwall. I've got the Andrew Jackson version.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> I had a couple of them I bought back in the '70s and '80s, the first was the George Washington and I thank the second was the Thomas Jefferson.


That's it! 

Where did I get _Ethen Allen_?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> They were all the same kit weren't they? Reissued by Revell and Renwall. I've got the Andrew Jackson version.


No, like I said, Revell and Renwal had their own, distinct kits. The Renwall kit is considerably larger. Revell's kit is more accurate, althogh both kits are really conjecture on the interior.

Now, when Renwal went out of business in the 70s, Revell did buy the Renwal tooling. The Renwal Andrew Jackson was sold a couple times in Revell packaging. The last time was about 8 years ago from Revell Germany. 

But, the two toolings, Revell and Renwal are not the same.

Revell also did a cut away U-Boat in the 70s as well.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I had a German U-Boat one. Can't remember who made it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a great link you've posted, solographix, thanks very much!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> No, like I said, Revell and Renwal had their own, distinct kits. The Renwall kit is considerably larger. Revell's kit is more accurate, althogh both kits are really conjecture on the interior.
> 
> Now, when Renwal went out of business in the 70s, Revell did buy the Renwal tooling. The Renwal Andrew Jackson was sold a couple times in Revell packaging. The last time was about 8 years ago from Revell Germany.
> 
> ...



So Revell had another one before they released the 1/200th scale Renwall reissue?


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> That's it!
> 
> Where did I get _Ethen Allen_?


There was an Ethan Allen too. That's the one I had.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> So Revell had another one before they released the 1/200th scale Renwall reissue?


Yes I explained that in my very first post. Revell and Renwal came out with their own competing, cut away, sub kits in the 1960s. Revell's was, at the time, somewhat scandalous and the DoD paid Revell a call, thinking that classified information had been leaked to the model kit company. Revell had, in fact, based their kit on what little information had been made public, and, as it turns out, some pretty good conjecture. Renwall's kit is less accurate than Revell's, and is a fair bit larger. 

Revell acquired Renwal's tooling in the mid-late 1970s and since then BOTH kits have been issued under the Revell name. I think the Revell kit has always been the George Washington, but Renwal milked the mold by selling it as the Ethan Allan, Andrew Jackson and George Washington, even though those ships were of different classes! Renwal's kit is closer to the George Washington class. But its less accurate than Revell's.

Revell Germany had the Jackson out within the last 10 years. Revell (USA?) or Revell Germany had the Revell George Washington out very recently as one of their anniversary edition kits.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

louspal said:


> Knew I came to the right place! You are correct sir, I now remember the shooting torpedo! Now... does anyone have a picture? (Pushing it, I know)
> Thanks Ace!


Here's a couple that I have, a Renwal and a Revell kit. Sorry about the quality. :drunk:


~RK~


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the flashback Roy. I had the second kit way back when. I couldn't get anything to fit right, and I just wasn't that skilled at the time to work it out. It went down to Davy Jones' unfinshed. 

I seem to remember the missile in the kit wouldn't fit in the tube! :freak:


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Saw this on e-bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-REVELL-RENWAL-NUCLEAR-SUB-ANDREW-JACKSON-/250638138353?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5b327bf1


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

The RENWAL kits were *1:200*. 

The REVELL POLARIS 'Cutaway' or 'Show-Off' is *1:260*.

The REVELL 1:260 Polaris kit is ALL OVER Space:1999.

:thumbsup:

Rob.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Revell made a very nice though not totally accurate U-505 German U boat cutaway model some time ago. I built a few in my day. Had the Renwall Subs as well.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Here's a couple that I have, a Renwal and a Revell kit. Sorry about the quality. :drunk:
> 
> 
> ~RK~


The Renwal kit I had used different box art, it was mostly white.
Both kits are gone now, guess that's what I get for asking my sister if I could store them in her storage room.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's more on building the USS George Washington to fix the inaccuracies.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267895

I don't know where it's at now though. 


~RK~


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Yes I explained that in my very first post. Revell and Renwal came out with their own competing, cut away, sub kits in the 1960s. Revell's was, at the time, somewhat scandalous and the DoD paid Revell a call, thinking that classified information had been leaked to the model kit company. Revell had, in fact, based their kit on what little information had been made public, and, as it turns out, some pretty good conjecture. Renwall's kit is less accurate than Revell's, and is a fair bit larger.
> 
> Revell acquired Renwal's tooling in the mid-late 1970s and since then BOTH kits have been issued under the Revell name. I think the Revell kit has always been the George Washington, but Renwal milked the mold by selling it as the Ethan Allan, Andrew Jackson and George Washington, even though those ships were of different classes! Renwal's kit is closer to the George Washington class. But its less accurate than Revell's.
> 
> Revell Germany had the Jackson out within the last 10 years. Revell (USA?) or Revell Germany had the Revell George Washington out very recently as one of their anniversary edition kits.




This is quite a surprise to me. I was convinced that there was only one cutaway nuclear sub by Revell (a reissue of the old Renwall sub). It's bizarre how the mind can play tricks on you. I must have seen pictures of the other smaller Revell sub over the years but because I just thought it was the larger one I already had, I didn't notice the differences. Of course, now I've done some research I can see the differences. I thought the recent Revell reissue of the 1/260th kit was the 1/200 kit so I didn't even pay much attention to it, as I had the 1/200th reissue from a few years back (plus the Andrew Jackson issue from the late 1970's).

If I'd never seen this thread I might never have known there was 2 similar kits, so thanks for pointing it out.


----------

